# How much fish oil & bcaa should i be taking when bulking??



## buddhaluv (Jul 4, 2011)

I bought some bcaa's & fishoil from bodybuilding.com but I'm not 100% positive how much I should be taking??

is 2000mg Of fishoil enough??
is 5 grams of bcaa enough??


----------



## ThreeGigs (Jul 4, 2011)

There are many omega-3 fatty acids in fish oil, but the two you are concerned about are EPA and DHA. Look to get at least 3 grams of the two, combined. e.g. if your fish oil is 18%/12% EPA/DHA, that's 30%, so taking 10,000 mg (10 grams, 10 ml) of fish oil will net you 3 grams of EPA/DHA. I use a brand that is 33%/22% in 1 gram caplets, so 6 of them a day works for me. Others recommend more than 3 grams, and more certainly won't hurt you and there is some evidence that higher doses can be beneficial.

As for BCAAs, recommendations for them are like recommendations for protein: all over the place. Personally, I take 5 grams a day on off days, and 15-20 grams on training days. I add the BCAAs to my water and drink them throughout my workout. Personally I feel that the BCAAs help me to avoid catabolizing muscle for energy during my cardio. Now, you don't necessarily *need* to supplement BCAAs, but they don't hurt, and there's a lot of strong evidence that they help avoid muscle breakdown.


----------



## jguevara (Jul 8, 2011)

this is dumb


----------

